# Lots Of Chapala Questions For My Trip



## silties (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello All,
I have been reading this forum for a while to gather information for my trip and still have some questions if anyone can help me out. I am planning to travel with my family (husband and 3 kids) to Chapala for 6 months from Australia. My eldest son has cerebral palsy and is in a wheelchair, this is a customised seated chair and cannot be folded up etc... so I am wondering how good transport is when arriving in Guadalajara for wheelchair taxis ? My second drama is he has a beautiful golden retriever Assistance dog, is he going to be accepted or not? I have been trying to find guide dog laws in Mexico etc and havent come across much. It would be terribly sad not bring him, he is my sons best friend and companion.
I was also trying to find which town was the most wheelchair friendly if any?
Reguarding footpaths, he drives an electric wheelchair as well. Or would the whole thing be a nightmare? And finally the best location for kids in general with other families and keeping the kids busy?

Kind Regards,Sonia.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Oh boy! Nowhere in Mexico is very accessible for the handicapped. Curbs are high, sidewalks are often narrow and have poles that restrict chair passage in many places. Cobblestones are tough and ramps are steep, if one can even be found. Most houses have steps, inside and out. That said, we do have a few chair-bound residents in Chapala and downtown does have some curb cuts. One young veteran has a similar chair and a hired attendant. Another older veteran has a folding chair and that is what most Mexicans have, with a family member doing the heavy work. Restaurants will send out the waiters to bodily carry a person inside, chair and all. A taxi will probably be a problem unless you make prior arrangements for a van that can have a seat removed to accommodate the chair. Custom vans with ramps and lifts are a rare sight but you might have to buy one on a special order if you were to decide to stay permanently. I'm not sure if there are such taxi vans available at the airport, if you fly in.
A dog on a leash is acceptable in the local plaza and on the street but there are no laws, that I know of, which permit such dogs everywhere. It will be up to the restaurant or other business owner and one is wise to ask before entering. Dogs in Mexico are only recently accepted, to some degree, as pets; they are guard dogs, seldom house dogs. We have three and only the large one ever goes out for walks on a leash and never inside any business. They aren't generally welcome in parks.
The closest thing to a "footpath" is a 'ciclopista' bike path between the villages; but once in the village the path ends and you are on the street or sidewalk, if you can find a way to get up. Hiking trails in the mountains are out of the question for all but the most able bodied, and some of them get injured. It is rugged terrain.
All of that notwithstanding, many parts of Guadalajara would offer much more mobility with wider sidewalks, paved streets and large, modern malls for shopping, movies, etc.


----------



## silties (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the information, looks like a total revamp of the holiday plans.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

I just wanted to confirm all what RVGRINGO has said.

I would not be too worried about the dog in open areas (I found puzzling the comment about dogs not being accepted as pets in Mexico), as in private spaces it all depends, but I would certainly err in the side of caution.

Even in big towns like Guadalajara or Mexico City access for disabled people can be a real frustration. There have been some positive changes, but certainly you are facing an uphill struggle.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The Conquistadores literally whipped into the minds of the conquered populations that they were as soulless as animals, including dogs which were on the menu in many parts of pre-hispanic Mexico. We still have street dogs, which seldom bat an eye as you step over them while they sleep in the sunshine, and the very common roof dogs to keep away burglars. Granted, in just the last few years, we have seen more and more attention to dogs as pets in major cities and towns. However, you will still see bony dogs fending for themselves in the villages and poorer neighborhoods. When the population of such dogs, and cats, becomes too large, they are routinely poisoned or shot. If you do have a pet, they must be kept on a leash to protect them from very territorial street dogs or other temptations. You can't just let them run, in most places. Even when they are inside your garden walls or fences, poisonings are common if they are noisy and disturb the neighbors. We recently lost a beautiful Scottish Fold cat, which never left the property, when there was a general poisoning of feral cats, which wandered the walls in search of mates and caused dogs to keep everyone awake half the night. In rarer instances; if you have been targeted for a burglary, the thieves will sometimes poison your animals while you are out, making entry quieter for them. So, look after your pets; your children are much safer than they are.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> ........... Even when they are inside your garden walls or fences, poisonings are common if they are noisy and disturb the neighbors..........


I don't doubt the above quote, but who does the poisoning? It must be other gringos, because my experience is that Mexicans have a unique ability to tune-out barking dogs. Anyone who has stayed overnight in a Mexican residential area, (as opposed to the isolation of an all-inclusive hotel on the beach) has undoubtedly lain awake for hours listening to the unending barking of dogs. In fact, this aggravation is one of the factors that one should consider before deciding to live in Mexico. Can you get used to the dogs? If not, forget it.
NOB, we can just call the local SPCA or police, and the problem is usually solved. Complain to the authorities in Mexico about a barking dog? Good luck.

With apologies to dog owners, I think the early Mexicans had it right: eat them.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sometimes, there are municipal efforts to eradicate vermin, feral cats and dogs, as well as other wild things that come into town for easier living. Sometimes they use poison baits, sometimes they just shoot street dogs to reduce the population. Mexico is a 'macho' country and male dogs will be retained as guard dogs or even pets, but the females are often kicked out to fend for themselves. We've adopted three of them ourselves and spoil them rotten. However, we did lose the cat. As such, we have to use poison on our own property to keep down the rodent population. This is the real, unsanitized world. There is no SPCA to quietly take them away and kill them out of your sight. However, in our area, we do have animal shelters, rescue farms and wonderful local veterinarians; so things are looking up and spay and neuter is an idea gaining popularity. Nevertheless, it is very expensive.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

there is a big dog show in mexico city/ most speak inglish. i would recomend searching for that association through the internet and they will give you the guidelines to importing pets.
in the small town i live at, there is a wheel chair/taxi van , i have asked some friends in GDL to find a source in GDL for your needs. i will post results next week.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks, MexLiving. I know there is such a service with a new, private handicapped van in Guadalajara, but I don't have any contact information.


----------

